# Power Sound Audio Introduces SE Subwoofer Drivers and Upgrade Packages; Executes Price Changes



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Power Sound Audio (PSA) has been busily expanding its subwoofer offerings over the past year. During this time we’ve witnessed the arrival of the massive three-driver “Triax” model (the first member of the Prism line), removal of the pedestal design on the XS and XV15 models, and the rollout of the stacked dual driver XV30F. Recently, the company announced the arrival of a newly designed driver that will be featured on all Power X models going forward. 








This latest iteration of the 15-inch Power X driver (designated as the “SE” model) is the result of nearly three years of prototype development with Eminence. The specific driver platform, known as “LAV15,” has been in development for the last year. 

So, _what’s the difference_, you ask? 

Power Sound Audio says: “The new SE driver is, simply put, a better quality driver in every regard. It is also much more expensive, which is one of the main reasons for our pricing increases.” The SE sets itself apart from its elder version with more output accuracy and capability...while maintaing the ability to do what bass-heads desire: Dig Deeper into low frequencies. Of course, the proof is held by the perception of the listener and PSA says they believe the majority of owners will notice improvements. Physically speaking, the SE features an inverted dust cap (the center of the drive cone), as opposed to the bubble dust cap design on the previous version.

One of the first specs you’ll notice on the newly minted line of SE subwoofers are increased amplifier power ratings. For example, the old XS30 power ratings are 725W RMS (1450W Peak) as opposed to 800W RMS (2400W Peak) on the XS30-SE. However, this difference doesn't mean PSA is also using new amps. Through the magic of Digital Signal Processing, PSA is simply reprogramming their current amp’s output capabilities (to accommodate the SE’s increased power handling).








If you own an older Power X subwoofer, PSA is offering you a ticket to the party through an upgrade program. Anyone still within their 30 day trial period (with an older Power X model) has two options: (1) Return their sub for a brand new SE version, with all shipping charges covered (these owners will only be held accountable for paying the difference between their returned sub and the new SE pricing) or (2) pay $100 to purchase a self-install upgrade kit. Older model owners outside of the 30-day return period can buy upgrade packages for $275 (single driver) and $500 (dual driver) models. This will require removing the subwoofer’s amplifier, sending it to PSA for reprograming, self-installing the reprogrammed amp and new SE driver, and retuning the old driver back to Power Sound Audio. 

For those of you considering adding a second Power X sub to match a previously purchased model, but don't have the budget to purchase an upgrade kit... have no fear. PSA says says that owners can purchases new Power X SE subwoofer models and seamlessly integrate them into a set-up featuring an older Power X model. As for price increases, the company increased pricing for satin black textured models on May 1st. All single unit wood veneered models will avoid a price increase, and dual orders of any wood veneered models will actually decrease in cost. 

For more information, visit *Power Sound Audio*’s home page.

_Image Credit: Power Sound Audio_


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

A


----------



## Blake90 (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks amazing.


----------

